# Otocinclus Cocama



## GreenNeedle (22 Dec 2014)

Hello guys, just wondering if anyone had seen any Zebra Otos in any shops they've been in.  Searching for some but so far only come across Waterzoo in Peterborough but they only have 1 in stock 

Other option would be somewhere that has Pitbull Plecos (Parotocinclus Jumbo LDA25)

Would either need to be a shop that does shipping or somewhere within easy reach of Lincoln by Train (Peterborough would've been fine)

Also don't want to pay over the odds.  £10 each max for Pitbulls and £12 each max for the Otos.

Andy


----------



## bridgey_c (22 Dec 2014)

Aqualife which is a shop between croston and leyland in the north west has them. 

I was in there at the weekend and nearly bought them myself. I have bred otto affinis and i will have a crack at these one day.

obviously you would need postage so give them a ring and see what the score is


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Dec 2014)

nice one Bridgey_c.  They do mail order   Will ask them what the price is 

And they have the pitbulls too on their list 

http://www.northtrop.co.uk


----------



## darren636 (23 Dec 2014)

SuperColey1 said:


> nice won Bridgey_c.  They do mail order   Will ask them what the price is
> 
> And they have the pitbulls too on their list
> 
> http://www.northtrop.co.uk


Rainbow tetra!


----------



## JayZH (23 Dec 2014)

I thought Brazil has put Pitbull Plecos onto export ban list, I haven't seen one in any shop here in Switzerland/France/Germany over the past 2 years.

Have anyone seen any Pitbull in any shops in the UK in 2013 and 2014? don't really think so..

I personally find Zebra Otos is a bit overrated; Otocinclus negro, (Brown Oto) is my personal favourite.


----------



## GreenNeedle (23 Dec 2014)

Pitbulls are on the banned list but I think some still get through.  I suspect that these are tank bred ones???  That is if they have them.  Will ring them up today.

Zebra Otos overated.....blasphemy   I like black and white contrasts against the green.  I like normal Otos but the problem is that all LFS label them up as Affinis so you don't know what you are going to get unless you see them in person.  I personally like O.Mariae, O Macrospilus and Vestitus.  They have a better grey top and nice clear black line down the side whereas Affinis and Vittatus have a more browny grey top to them and a faded black line.

Places like Pets at home and Maidenhead have all these varieties in at different times without ever knowing that they are different.  Pretty much like the Espei they label as Harlequins


----------



## BigTom (23 Dec 2014)

I'll just leave this here..... http://pieraquatics.com/shop/product.php?id_product=105


----------



## GreenNeedle (23 Dec 2014)

They don't have the pitbulls   Waiting for their next order of O Cocama because they only have 3 at the moment.


----------



## GreenNeedle (23 Dec 2014)

Nope dont like that Tom.  Not my kind of thing.  I'm looking at black and whites and maybe some subtly coloured middle / upper fish (+ bright blue shrimp. lol)


----------



## BigTom (23 Dec 2014)

Not tempted by the _Hisonotus _then? They're pretty much the ultimate oto I reckon.

Edit: hah, posted at the same time. Fair enough, I think they're amazing.


----------



## GreenNeedle (23 Dec 2014)

Nah.  More the colour than anything however sorely tempted by that group of 5 L46s for £400. lol.  Pity I haven't got a tank setup that I could use for them.  Althoug I could shove a few caves and a heater in the tank the pitbulls would've gone in.


----------



## darren636 (23 Dec 2014)

BigTom said:


> I'll just leave this here..... http://pieraquatics.com/shop/product.php?id_product=105


That doesn't look evil at all !


----------



## GreenNeedle (23 Dec 2014)

eek...bought a heater this afternoon


----------



## mr. luke (23 Dec 2014)

Whisby has 'black ottos' in at the minute.
Not as apealing as zebras but still a bit different


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Dec 2014)

Luke.  Shhh.  I'm making caves for L46s 

p.s. Northrop are ordering the Zebra Otos for me.


----------



## mr. luke (24 Dec 2014)

In your seemingly endless love for all things zebra you should add yaoshania pachychilus to your 'being considered' list 
Whisby also have a lonely looking L46 so it would only be fair to up the group to 6


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Dec 2014)

how much do Whisby want for it though. lol.

Not buying the 5 from pier.  Their website isn't working payments wise and then they said they were collection only.

I am also a bit wary of buying a group from 1 source as I would be concerned that they may be from the same bloodlines.

However I have bought 2 from 1 source and another from a different source so I'm up to 3.

No way I'll pay Maidenhead through the nose for theirs though.  They often tend to put very high costs on this sort of thing.

Caves are made (PVC Pipe with apoxy sculpt wrapped around the ends to disguise them) and the cherry shrimp tank has been re-hardscaped (Substrate and rooted plants left as is) so this tank won't cycle.  It's been running for 3 years so the substrate and filter are well seeded.  Will whack the old Tetratec external I never threw out on that tank as well to up the flow.  Maybe it will have stopped leaking too   If not I'll get another Eheim.


On the Otos front Northrop in Leyland are ordering them in for me and will let me know when they come.

p.s. Its not really a zebra thing.  Its just I like the contrast of black and white.  Maybe thats why I married a black girl


----------

